# Any Lamancha Farms in Ct?



## KettletownBrookFarm (May 27, 2012)

Hello i recently purchased LaManchas and cant find anyone around with ADGA bucks to eventually breed with next year? If anyone is in Ct or close by let me know, thanks!


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (May 28, 2012)

How about your very own buckling? lol Sorry, I'm shamelessly trying to sell this little buckling that I'm getting attached to.

I'm in WV, so I suppose it's too far no matter what.


----------



## Mzyla (May 29, 2012)

I'm in NY State about 60 miles West of CT border.

This Saturday Lolly gave birth to two bucklings.
They both have wattles 
Most likely I'm gone need to sell one - if anybody is interested.


----------



## sawfish99 (Jun 1, 2012)

I am in North Stonington CT.  I just purchased a buck for breeding with our Lamanchas.  He is out of Blue-Ridge lines in Maryland.  I don't have a registered name to give you because we haven't sent in his paperwork yet (but will be as soon as we decide on his name).  He does have a very red, Oberhasli looking coloration.  We also have an Oberhasli buck.  His dam and sire each had linear appraisals for 90 (I think off the top of my head). 
I'll try to get some pictures up this weekend, but you can also check out our website at www.thesawyerfarms.com.

I have an open doe that I will breed as soon as he is able.  Once he successfully breeds her, I will allow him to breed others.


----------



## sawfish99 (Jun 1, 2012)

BTW - last year when we were looking to breed our lamancha, I only found 1 registered buck within a 1.5 hr drive, which definitely impacted my decision to purchase a buck.  And my doe never settled after 3 breedings with that buck.


----------



## sawfish99 (Jun 1, 2012)

Here are some pictures.  You can get pedigree info and contact me directly from our website if you are interested.


----------



## KettletownBrookFarm (Jun 2, 2012)

sry to get back so late, thats funny bc my buck looks just like him! his a cutie! Mine has a white spot on his side but same color. How old is he? You would be willing to let me use him as a stud? i purchased my girls in terryville, they are bitterblue(doe),little orchard(sire),kestdumar(siresire),luckystar lines(siresdam)

With the Lamanchas in new york how much are you asking, and are the ADGA if so which lines?


----------



## KettletownBrookFarm (Jun 2, 2012)

I thought i posteed this but i do have one buck and 3 does. Unfortunetly he os the brother of 2 of the does. This is the problem so now i have to find another buck to either trade i would like to do or use to breed with.


----------



## KettletownBrookFarm (Jun 2, 2012)

This is True Blue Huckleberry (reg pending)
Hes about 2 months but hes related and hes the sweetest thing so i dont now what to do with him!


----------



## sawfish99 (Jun 3, 2012)

KettletownBrookFarm said:
			
		

> sry to get back so late, thats funny bc my buck looks just like him! his a cutie! Mine has a white spot on his side but same color. How old is he? You would be willing to let me use him as a stud? i purchased my girls in terryville, they are bitterblue(doe),little orchard(sire),kestdumar(siresire),luckystar lines(siresdam)
> 
> With the Lamanchas in new york how much are you asking, and are the ADGA if so which lines?


He is 2 months right now.  Yes, he will be available as a stud, but only on our farm.  You can bring a doe here to be bred - we will not lease him out to a farm.


----------

